# Buying fruit trees in Virginia



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I am a zone 7 sometimes a zone 8 depending on the winter. Does anyone have a reliable nursery for this zone? So many companies are from the west coast and I don't think the trees will do well here in the hot humid summers.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

We have had very good luck buying from Willis Orchard Company in Georgia. We tried to buy some varieties we needed like Winesap Apples locally but no one would even order them in with their deliveries. So far the service has been nothing less than phenomenal... And delivery was right on time for planting seasons. The trees can be ordered as young as yearlings up to 5 year old trees in some cases. Good Prices, Good Service and Great looking trees.

http://www.willisorchards.com/


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

wvstuck said:


> We have had very good luck buying from Willis Orchard Company in Georgia. We tried to buy some varieties we needed like Winesap Apples locally but no one would even order them in with their deliveries. So far the service has been nothing less than phenomenal... And delivery was right on time for planting seasons. The trees can be ordered as young as yearlings up to 5 year old trees in some cases. Good Prices, Good Service and Great looking trees.
> 
> http://www.willisorchards.com/


Oh how odd, I was just looking at them when your message came in! Thanks so much. It's good to know they are a good company


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Barnes nursery in TN...trees that grow. Nothing fancy or slick about their catalog. No webside but we've been very pleased with our fruit trees. They do have Winesaps. Several old types like Golden Russet which makes wonderful cider. 3-4' apple trees are $7.98. Also have pears,plums,cherries,apricots,peaches. Semi dwarf and a leg selection of dwarf trees, too including the Winesap for $9.95. Call 931-668-8576 for a catalog.

Also carry nut trees/flowering shrubs/blueberries. We have planted 8 apple trees that have all taken off and several had fruit last year already. Ordered peach,pie cherry and apricot for this spring.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mutti. I need some replacements and those prices look pretty good.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Mutti said:


> Barnes nursery in TN...trees that grow. Nothing fancy or slick about their catalog. No webside but we've been very pleased with our fruit trees. They do have Winesaps. Several old types like Golden Russet which makes wonderful cider. 3-4' apple trees are $7.98. Also have pears,plums,cherries,apricots,peaches. Semi dwarf and a leg selection of dwarf trees, too including the Winesap for $9.95. Call 931-668-8576 for a catalog.
> 
> Also carry nut trees/flowering shrubs/blueberries. We have planted 8 apple trees that have all taken off and several had fruit last year already. Ordered peach,pie cherry and apricot for this spring.



Thanks so much, I will give them a call and get a catalog


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

While you are looking, here is another link to look at..your own state offers low cost trees. Many "fruit"(like Kousa dogwood fruit is edible)...Maryland has a program that offers low cost actual fruit trees every year. This was just a quick search..perhaps your state also offer actual fruit trees to... 
I am learning to check for state programs where available; our tax dollars at work.

bee

https://secure01.virginiainteractive.org/shoppingcart/cgi-bin/shopva.cgi?store=506


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

what an awesome idea! thanks so much


----------



## Nottingham (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.centuryfarmorchards.com/

We bought 10 trees from Century Farm Orchard near Reidsville, NC and are very happy with the service and information that they provided. They have a bunch of varieties that are suited for the south. Email David Vernon and he can help you. One apple tree that Century Farms sells is Virginia Gold and it is one of the best apples I have ever eaten. 

Mike


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I will check them out. Sheryl


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Mike...they have a lot of good looking apples inc the VA Gold. What a great selection. Thanks again!!


----------

